# Unterschied Ost- und Westeuropäische Logitech Mäuse



## kasiii (29. November 2019)

*Unterschied Ost- und Westeuropäische Logitech Mäuse*

Hi,
worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen den Ost- und Westeuropäischen Mäusen von Logitech? Bei Amazon wurde die Frage auch schon gestellt. Antwort: "Der Rücken der Unterseite von vorne"... Kappier nur ich das nicht?


----------



## Hubacca (29. November 2019)

*AW: Unterschied Ost- und Westeuropäische Logitech Mäuse*

Meistens ist nur die Verpackung/Beschriftung/Anleitung anders. Aber normal sind doch die Westeuropäischen Versionen günstiger oder brauchst du eine Anleitung in Russisch ?-)


----------



## kasiii (29. November 2019)

*AW: Unterschied Ost- und Westeuropäische Logitech Mäuse*

Nein, die osteuropäische Version kostet gerade 60€ die west 90€.


----------



## Hubacca (29. November 2019)

*AW: Unterschied Ost- und Westeuropäische Logitech Mäuse*

Hatte gearde nur die G903 gefunden und bei der ists andersrum !? Aber egal - die Maus kannst du ohne Einschränkungen nutzen und ist baugleich -
das hat bei irgendeiner Maus auf jeden Fall mal der Verkäufer in echtem Deutsch erklärt ....


----------

